# adopting a husky/shepherd mix



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi all, first post here.

We are in the process of adding a second dog to our household. Dog 1 is a papillion mix (about 30lbs), male with many alpha traits (although considers me the alpha male in the house). He is about 3.5-4 years old. He plays well with other big dogs (nit so well with small dogs).

Dog 2 we are looking at adopting from Animal Ark (no kill shelter) is a husky shepherd mix about 90lbs and 6 years old. We met him today and the kids and wife really liked him. He is very well trained. Pretty laid back. We will do ado intro tomorrow. He is very omega. 

Does anyone have any good sites for this breed. Looking for more info on it. So far it seems they have the best of both worlds of shepherd and husky. How are they for peoplepc with allergies? Dog 1 really doesn't shed. This one would definately shed.

Would love to here others experiences and thoughts. Also fyi, both parents work 8-6 and dog 1 isbfine with that. How would dog 2 do with that? He would also be kept inside during work days as he has historyof escaping yards.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

fusionrx said:


> Dog 1 is a papillion mix (about 30lbs), male with many alpha traits (although considers me the alpha male in the house).


You may want to read up on pack theory and how the original theories that were based on studies of captive wolves have been disproved. 
http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/packtheory.html
http://www.tarynblyth.co.za/articles/pack-theory-fact-or-fiction/



> He is very well trained. Pretty laid back. We will do ado intro tomorrow. He is very omega.


The way a dog acts in a shelter setting isn't necessarily how they will act in a home setting. They are usually under stress in the shelter and may be "shut down" because of it. Just keep in mind that he may become very active and confident once he is comfortable in your home.



> Does anyone have any good sites for this breed. Looking for more info on it. So far it seems they have the best of both worlds of shepherd and husky. How are they for peoplepc with allergies? Dog 1 really doesn't shed. This one would definately shed.


A husky shepherd mix isn't a breed it a mixed breed or mutt. That's not a bad thing but you can't accurately predict what traits a mixed dog will get from each breed. They won't necessarily have less or more of any traits that each breed possess, each dog will be an individual mix. 

You would do better to look at each breed individually and be ready to expect any or all traits from each breed. What you can expect is that in general these are both high energy, working dogs that need lots of exercise and mental stimulation. Huskys are HEAVY shedders so be prepared for that.


> Also fyi, both parents work 8-6 and dog 1 isbfine with that. How would dog 2 do with that? He would also be kept inside during work days as he has historyof escaping yards.


Husky's are notorious escape artists. They are also very high energy as I already mentioned. Be prepared to spend 2 to 3 hours exercising him everyday. 

Hopefully some husky and shepherd owners will pipe in with some more advice.


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Alpha/Omega is more descriptive than anything else. What we are most looking for is the companionship for Dog 1. He LOVES playing with other big dogs. He doesn't like small dogs (plus all the 'small' neighborhood dogs are mean, mean dogs... One of the neighbors terriers escaped their yard (invisible fence) and charged across the street and another yard into our yard and started picking a fight with our dog who was on lead and chilling out on the grass). 

The shedding thing is concerning to us... We don't vacuum as much as we should (my mother vacuumed every other day when we were growing up, but different times, she was a stay at home mom, unlike my wife).


----------



## sscott87 (Feb 19, 2012)

Gally said:


> The way a dog acts in a shelter setting isn't necessarily how they will act in a home setting. They are usually under stress in the shelter and may be "shut down" because of it. Just keep in mind that he may become very active and confident once he is comfortable in your home.
> 
> A husky shepherd mix isn't a breed it a mixed breed or mutt. That's not a bad thing but you can't accurately predict what traits a mixed dog will get from each breed. They won't necessarily have less or more of any traits that each breed possess, each dog will be an individual mix.
> 
> You would do better to look at each breed individually and be ready to expect any or all traits from each breed. What you can expect is that in general these are both high energy, working dogs that need lots of exercise and mental stimulation. Huskys are HEAVY shedders so be prepared for that.


Exactly things I was going to say. I have a Husky mix of some sort (though some people suggest other northern breeds aside from husky, but my research has pretty well confirmed this for me). He's energetic. Very. And that's one of many Husky-like traits I've read up on. And Husky/Shepherd, you won't likely avoid him being a relatively energetic dog and needing a good amount of exercise to truly be satisfied and calm down. I've gotten to wear I'll run 3-4 miles with Jax every other day, and on alternating days he typically gets a good walk at the park and the opportunity to explore. If he doesn't get either? He's a nut in the house and will run laps, chasing the cat, leaping up and over the couch.

Intelligence is somewhat debatable, depends on what you look at. Some sources don't rank Huskies too horribly high, but they aren't lacking in intelligence (after all, they are indeed known to be escape artists), and being that yours is a Shepherd mix, he should be alright. You'll want to find some productive ways to exercise him, train him, meaningful activities to get him "working" a little bit.

But the best thing I can suggest is simply to research a lot into both dogs, as it isn't a breed and yours may pick up any given traits/behaviors from either while being somewhere in-between in other aspects. Every time someone even mentions their thoughts on Jax being a mix of some other particular breed, I research the breed, trying to find out more not only to see if it makes sense but to get a clue as to what traits he may or may not have and how I can use that knowledge to make advantage in what I do for and with him.


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

We already do a walk/play session with our one dog, so a second dog added to the mix is not a huge change to our schedule. Run (I don't, bad feet), bike yes, but I'd need to keep him on a leash though... is that safe? 

Thought about doing additional training with dogs if the second really is that mellow, maybe therapy work training, who knows... (we still have to get the second dog!). 

How big a space should Dog 2 have? Crate? dedicated dog area in a room (ie. kennel but big enough to walk in?).


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Everything Gally said was pretty spot on - so I'll speak as an advocate for the Husky part.

The reason "getting a companion FOR the FIRST dog" is an absolutely terrible reason to get SECOND dog. We'll just get that out of the way right now. There are PLENTY of ways for your current dog to get to play with other dogs (i.e. take him/her to a dog park, have scheduled play dates with other dog owners you know). 

Huskies shed A LOT. A lot doesn't even begin to cover the amount of shedding a husky alone does. If you own a husky (or x/Husky) you basically must learn that fur is EVERYWHERE - that includes your food. Fur is a condiment in a Husky (husky/x) household. That's just DAILY shedding - that doesn't include the fact that twice a year for about a month that dog will shed out it's ENTIRE coat. We're talking HANDFULS of fur coming off the dog.

You mentioned this dog is already known for escaping - knowing that even under your supervision this dog could escape - not to mention if you leave it outside even for just 10 minutes alone.  Huskies are also famous for digging (if you have a prized flower bed or yard I'd advise against). They require LOTS of exercise - this doesn't include just running around the yard - most dogs escape their yards because they're left out there and their owners think that is "exercise" when in reality it is VERY boring for the dog(s) thus leading to them escaping (the outside world beyond the fence is much more exciting than the same things they see everyday in the yard that never change)


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Not alot of dog owners around that we know (see above re: neighborhood dogs). Dogs that are around that our dog plays with, are either a) not out often/owners don't encourage their dogs to play b) owners live in a different city and are visiting neighbors. We've gone back and forth on owning a second dog, but have owned 2 pets at the same time (cats) previously. 

Shedding- thats really good info... that would be a big factor.. need to find a good non-shedding dog  Kids/wife have some allergies (cats mainly). 

Escaping (historically was left in a fenced yard, unsupervised), no more detail than that. He'd be supervised at all times.. (like the other dog).


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I hear Poodles are pretty low shedding/non shedding(?). 

I can't say on allergies . But even if you can't deal with a mild amount of fur about - a husky mix (and probably shepherd mix also) and any double coated breed(s) is most likely out. My Siberian isn't even blowing her coat yet and she went with us in the car today and after about 15 minutes when I got out I could have passed for a dog. She sheds A LOT lol.

I don't know many medium-large dogs that actually don't shed quite a bit =/ aside from a Standard Poodle - someone more knowledgeable on other breeds might be able to point you in the right direction.

If you have a dog park near you I'd suggest going there and meeting people/dogs! People who go there want their dogs to socialize and play with other dogs and it's a good place to maybe find people who live within a few miles or 20 minutes or so of you that you could schedule play dates with!


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

no dog parks around here... 

And can't stand poodles... I appreciate the qualities and all, but think they rank up there with the ugly dogs... (personal preference, "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" right?). 

Allergies are all to cats and cat dander... 

My wife has always wanted larger dogs, the Papillion (didn't know it was that when we bought it) which we got at 14weeks old, was thought to be a medium size dog ~40-50lbs, springer spaniel size when grown. Now he'd just cracking the 25-30 lbs range at 4 years of age. 

This is Odin.


----------



## sscott87 (Feb 19, 2012)

Biking can be done. They make what amount to an extend arm that sticks out from the side of the bicycle that a short lead attaches to, but of course that takes some getting used to and some work I'd imagine before it's an easy thing. 

I didn't even think about the leash/yard/unattended thing. This may not be a great difficulty if he takes after a Shepherd and becomes well trained, but if he's Husky-like, he probably will not do well off-leash. As in, ooops, I'm off?! See ya! They will dart and you will chase.

Crating, I'd say they're about like most dogs. You could leave him in a large enough crate when necessary. Someone, such as Niraya, may be able to give you a bit more accurate input in a pure Husky's behavior unattended, but confined to smaller areas, but I know Jax has gotten obviously bored when confined to the kitchen if I don't make it home at lunch. He now spends more time in his crate than I'd prefer, because he'd get bored and chew and even scratched at the floor to the point that he ripped out the vinyl flooring. Some of this is obviously being young still, but I think a bit of the boredom is also simply being a Husky. Though relatively well-trained and quite well behaved, and hardly destructive other than the incident above, he can't be trusted in the house without me. 

As for shedding, he sheds enough as-is. I'd hate to know how badly a pure husky sheds.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I didn't think Papillons were supposed to get that big ! Odin is quite handsome 

Personally, I don't much care for the show-cut poodles:








but you don't have to keep them groomed in show-cut.

But look at all of the fun things you could do with a poodle >.>









As for larger dogs - my experience (with other peoples bigger dogs) is that even short haired dogs shed ridiculously - I'd say some even shed as much if not more than my Siberian! They just shed smaller hairs so it's not that noticeable. Me - I have furballs that blow through my house like a desert tumbleweed. lol I've only had long haired, double coated breeds. I love all the fur lol


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's a list of low shedding dog breeds. I'm not sure how accurate it is but it's a good place to start. There are a few larger breeds in there.

http://www.justdogbreeds.com/low-shedding-dog-breeds.html


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

sscott87 said:


> Biking can be done. They make what amount to an extend arm that sticks out from the side of the bicycle that a short lead attaches to, but of course that takes some getting used to and some work I'd imagine before it's an easy thing.
> 
> I didn't even think about the leash/yard/unattended thing. This may not be a great difficulty if he takes after a Shepherd and becomes well trained, but if he's Husky-like, he probably will not do well off-leash. As in, ooops, I'm off?! See ya! They will dart and you will chase.
> 
> ...


[email protected] I never crated Bella. She screamed bloody murder and ripped out four of her front baby teeth in her crate once. She has been left uncrated since she was 10 weeks old but ONLY because I am home with her 24/7. She's been house trained since she was 4-5 months old because of that. I did reintroduce the crate to her around 6-9 months and got her used to being in it.

















These are the two worst things she's done. (See how proud she is?) She does get tons of exercise and isn't very often bored - I put this up to adolescence. Though if she was so inclined, or if I didn't give her the proper exercise, She'd very much do this to all of my walls, my furniture, my beds and woodwork probably.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Papillons are toy dogs and are supposed to be 5-10 pounds. I know someone here has a big guy that's around (I think) 18 pounds, but I think your dog being 30 pounds effectively rules out the possibility of him being purebred Papillon. Not that any of that matters, just saying . 

Yeah, Huskies and Shepherds shed like crazy. And Labs, don't think that they don't just because they're shorthaired dogs! The ones who don't shed as much are single-coated dogs, and those with curly hair and wire hair hardly shed at all.


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Odin is a mix. With what we don't know but not pure bred Pappillion.... my folks had a sheltie when I grew up and that shed good amount. Made great bedding for bird nests.. Odin ate at the wall as puppy to but not since. Teething more thana anything I think.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

A dogs crate should only be as big enough for the dog to stand up, lay down and turn around in. I know for a Siberian they recommend 36" crates. I probably wouldn't leave any dog unattended in a room especially at first. I'd introduce a crate and make it a great, safe and happy place for the dog so that he/she feels really comfortable in it.


----------



## sscott87 (Feb 19, 2012)

Niraya said:


> These are the two worst things she's done. (See how proud she is?) She does get tons of exercise and isn't very often bored - I put this up to adolescence. Though if she was so inclined, or if I didn't give her the proper exercise, She'd very much do this to all of my walls, my furniture, my beds and woodwork probably.


OMG That picture is awesome. Even before getting to the second picture with her in it I was thinking she's surely proud of that! Fortunately Jax came to me very well crate trained (I think most of his time indoors with his previous owner was spent in his crate, with the majority of his time being out on a leash in the yard). He goes to it quite well and will often be in it even when he doesn't have to be. The crate can be a very good thing, as unfortunately no one is home so constantly and he surely can't be left alone as THAT is when he's tempted to become destructive.

In any case, they're good dogs. I've seen several people post over my short time on here with various husky/shepherd mixes and they're always gorgeous and no one has too much negative to say. Despite the "flaws" of Huskies seemingly being a bit high-maintenance (energetic, needing space/exercise, shedding, escape artists, etc etc), GSDs obviously have some similar drawbacks but are such a popular dog and well-known for their work/training abilities. There are a LOT of good traits between the two and generally, not too many deal-breakers that may pop up, so long as you know you're surely going to get a very active dog.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I call her my little artist.


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, Odin got to meet dog 2 (Garth) today at the No Kill shelter (Animal Ark, in Hastings, MN). They politely tolerated each other. Much sniffing, a bit of timidness from Odin (surprising), especially when Garth finally wanted to play. We think the size difference was simply too much and Odin was intimidated by Garth. We also were concerned about the lack of fenced yard and the high exercise needs (2 demanding jobs + 2 young demanding kids) wasn't going to mesh with the exercise needs that Garth required (was put on Treadmill during winter for 1hr to get sufficient exercise). 

We felt that Garth was really a great dog, just not a great dog for us and would make another family happy. 

We are now looking for a slightly smaller dog ~45lbs, female (which we think would integrate with Odin better), that is good with Kids and dogs(Odin in this case). Other key things we're looking for include not needing fence, not extreme exercise needs, and good nature... 

I'm not asking for much am I?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

You should probably look at an olderish dog 4-6 years or older. The exercise requirements for many/most dogs that age is significantly less.

Many dogs of any breed if given the opportunity off a leash will run. You have to train a pretty solid recall on a dog for it to be trusted off leash. That being said - I have a Siberian Husky and I do NOT have a fenced in yard. If she is not in a secure enclosed area - she's NEVER off leash. You can make not having a fence work as long as you're willing to put the time in in other ways.


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

We are now looking at an Akita mix. 


About 3 years old, not medium exercise needs(like our Odin). About 35 lbs. Better size too.

The Foster parent for the dog has it with 3 other dogs and says it does best with dog companionship... just what we are looking for.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm going to doubt that she's really an Akita mix. . .they're quite large and tend to be dog aggressive. Rescues sometimes make funny guesses . But she sounds promising! Hope she and Odin get along great!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd agree with Willowy. You won't find an Akita (or Akita mix) at 35 pounds. 

Good luck though!


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Take a look at http://www.paws4cause.net/12-020.html and let me know what you think it is then.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Definitely not an Akita. A good heinz 57 is my guess - truthfully I have no idea what she could even possibly be made up of.

Honestly - she doesn't sound like a good match for your family, unfortunately. It says she needs constant companionship and doesn't do well being crated for long periods. She also has a high prey drive which means she'll chase (and kill?) small animals. It also says she's a bit fearful - which is an issue that you would need to work on.

It says she would do well in a retired couple home or a home where there will be people with her around the clock/majority of the time. Doesn't say anything about other dogs though.


I would skip over her - even though she sounds super she doesn't sound like she'd do well with you since you both have a very demanding job and children and she would be kenneled for a good chunk of time (it says she won't do well in a situation like that)


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

That description is old from prior adopter who worked 6x12hr shifts. I have email from director of agency who is currently fostering. I will copy and paste subsequent email. Much more to our needs.


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Revised description

My apologies, it looks like Ashley's page has not been updated in quite some time. As hard as we try - through home visits, vet checks and background checks - despite all of that sometimes we just get the wrong adopter for our dogs. Ashley was originally adopted out to a gentleman who thought - and expressed - that he had the time and experience to work with an Akita mix. Often times, the Akita's bear a close relation to the working dogs and need an experienced handler. Because of that, even despite evaluations through foster homes, we rarely put the smarter breeds with first time dog owners. As it turned out, the gentleman in question told us he'd had several dogs in his lifetime and worked a 20 hour week. In fact, he worked six twelve hour shifts and after meeting him myself, I question his dog background as well. I suspect he took one look at Ashley, fell in love and told us what we wanted to hear. We got her back after he reported that she had seperation anxiety, crate anxiety and was afraid to be left alone.

Because of my years of experience with "problem" dogs, I generally take these dogs in to foster when situations like this come up. I have had Ashley in my home now for a little over four weeks. She has run of the house when I'm home, run of the basement when I'm out and has been nothing but a cuddle bug. She has shown no bad habits whatsoever, no seperation issues, no fear of her crate (I crated her the first week I had her) and has done outstandingly as far as house training goes. She can easily make an eight hour day without accidents. She loves her people and loves to cuddle. I will say this, I think Ashley needs a home with another dog for companionship when the people are out of the house. I have three of my own and she does very well with all three residents and any temporary foster's we've had in the home since she came to stay with us. There have been occasions, at adoption events at Petco, when someone not related to the rescue has brought in an unaltered dog and she's been a little snippy.

As with anyone interested in a new companion animal, I will always suggest they bring their resident dog to visit when they come to meet their potential adoptee. Dogs, like humans, don't always get along with everyone. However, Ashley has proven to be a wonderful, sweet hearted, silly little girl who is just a joy. I will have to go out and update the website tonight to remove the original adopter report and I appreciate that you brought that to my attention.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh, she's cute! Not Akita. . .almost all Akita mixes I've seen have distinctive facial markings (a mask). She definitely has some kind of Spitz breed--she actually looks kind of like a Finnish Spitz! But they're not common. Maybe some Shiba? That would be my guess. But something else mixed in because Shibas have lighter undersides, not solid all over.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds like the guy that had her before was tool.

In any event. In regards to the letter - Akita's don't "bear a close relation to the working dogs" they ARE a working dog lol. But that's just semantics on my part. If she IS spitzy/northern breedofsomesort she probably would require a more experience owner/someone whos handled northern breeds.

She sounds really great hopefully her and Odin get along!


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Maybe kishu inu?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I highly doubt it as they're far from common in the US.

That and they're white dogs.

She's also very stocky looking to me - she doesn't have a very agile look about her.

Also - if you're concerned about fur/shedding - a northern breed dog will not be for you. They ALL shed their coat twice a year for about a month each time and that doesn't count the regular/daily shedding.


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

fusionrx said:


> Maybe kishu inu?


I wouldn't think so. The Kishu is a Japanese breed that isn't very popular in the United States. Very rare to see a Kishu, much less have one breeding indiscriminately in the US. I would guess a Chow mix of some sort. Chow with something a little smaller/stockier to bring out the muzzle, lessen the coat, and give her more bulk. That's my thought, at least.


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Slightly different picture of her:


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

oh my gosh! Huge floopy ears! Love floopy ears!

Anyway - that picture is kind of disorienting lol. She has a pretty blocky shaped head to me for some reason. I'm still sticking with a good ol' Heinz 57 - a combination of several dogs - none of which I am willing to pick out an individual breed to even give you an idea. She's cute though


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Yep, they had vetting paperwork, one which said Akita, another which said Chow Chow. Rescue from a high kill shelter where she was turned in as a stray.

Foster says she has the double coat which blows out 2x a year.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

lol Akita is a no go - Akita's are pretty decently sized - 75+ pounds at the least. At three years old if she's only 35 I doubt there is any Akita in that girl.

A chow seems more fitting - to me they're pretty stocky dogs. Maybe some kind of chow/bullyier/shepherdofsomekind mix? I don't know she completely throws me off. Those ears are far too big though lol.

Heinz 57! lol she makes me head hurt to try and figure it out.


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah and the Original head shot from http://www.paws4cause.net/12-020.html

vs an Akita Head shot 










I can see why one of the vets thought Akita...

I'll have to check for the blue Chow tongue...


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

There might be Akita way back in her lineage somewhere. Just not close. I only say that because she lacks the markings that Akita mixes usually carry, her color is much more of a rich red than a purebred Akita (from what I have seen), and she is much much smaller and blockier and lacks that real thick plush coat. But it could still be back there somewhere.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Looking at the first picture, I also thought some Chow in her but not so much in the second picture that looks like she has a shorter coat. From the Akitas that I have seen, can't see any in her.


----------



## WTFCas (Jan 20, 2012)

Was she transported from a shelter in TN? If she was, I'm pretty sure I've met this dog before and she was an absolute sweetheart!


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes it did come through/from Tennessee via 3 day network of volunteer transport drivers according to the director. How did you happen to meet the dog?


----------



## WTFCas (Jan 20, 2012)

She was at my local animal shelter for awhile and I visit every now and then to walk and play with the dogs.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a 4 year old Husky....he is the best. The only thing is he plays very rough with other dogs. I could never have a dog which was smaller than him. He isn't mean, he just plays hard. Other than that, he is the best dog ever. His shedding stays under control with weekly brushing & de-shedding spray. But in April & September, watch out when the coat blows out! But he's worth it.  Good Luck to you in your search, I think a second dog as a playmate for your dog is a great idea, just be careful of what you choose. You don't want to put your dog in any danger, choose wisely.


----------



## dmatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

Having two dogs around the house really requires some time adjustments and it may entail some attention issues since they may both want your attention having said that they have an alpha and an omega trait. you may want to expect a very different approach on the two since they may not at all be comfortable with one another, like you might expect at first. It may require some time for that so you should be prepared to guide dog 2 through that stage since dog 1 might have been claiming the house as "his territory" already.


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Dog 2 is fostering with 3 other dogs already so the transition may be easier. Regardless, what do you recommend as additional help for dog 2?


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Did some more interviews with other dogs and my dog. Turns out he is dominant with others dogs. Big dogs make him nervous too. Submissive dogs might be best.

Anyone have thoughts on breeds what might be best?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

The dog looks to be a chow mix. I am glad that you are not just getting any dog. You are playing it safe and waiting for a good dog come to you. I think what you are looking for is a retriever mix, in the 3-4 years old range. Eventually you will find the right dog.


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Have not interviewed the chow mix. This was just a visit to the local humane society as they had a brindle hound/aussie shephard/retriever mix that was VERY person friendly that fell asleep in my wifes lap (though dog dominant). Tried a female husky shepherd mix (bad!!, hackles, teeth etc immediately by husky), and 1 year old beagle, (better) but still not good. Humane society person was very knowledgable AND a foster (has 2 husky's of her own).


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

We visited the chow mix. Nice, but a bit cranky with our dog. Was thinking the dog was more Corgi like.... no black tongue. 

We did end up adopting a 1-ish year old retriever/collie mix. Not fully crate trained or house trained (We were led to believe he was more trained in both areas). Not sure this was the right decision. I ended up having to sleep next to the kennel as dog was anxious (yelped and howled  ).


----------

